# Tivo Desktop plus going very slow..



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I just got TDP and started transferring, I did what the other threads said to do but still get the same, I am only getting 1%(before I got a new computer it would go 10%) on my windows desktop manager.


How do i make this go faster?


It takes 2 or more hours to transfer 40:00mins of program.

I have a Tivo DT and CPU 2.40GHz Celeron and 256MB of Ram.

WinXP sp2


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

And just to add I have a broadcom 440x 10/100 Ethernet card.(and I just updated it to the latest driver)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Is the driver set to full duplex?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Is the driver set to full duplex?


Yes, I am only getting between 0.66% up to only 1%.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I see something called flow control, should I have that on or off? 

Any other things I can try?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Odd, Pytivo got up to 3%/4%, TDP never got that high but Pytivo has audio sync issues with most of my videos.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Never really looked at that tab much before. Mine was avgeraging 25%, but went as high as 50%.

Maybe try a new ethernet cable?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Never really looked at that tab much before. Mine was avgeraging 25%, but went as high as 50%.
> 
> Maybe try a new ethernet cable?


Not yet,I am going to pick some up today.


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

What is your processor usage while transferring to the TiVo?

Mine is very high (maxed?) but my processor is a 3.2 dual core. (dual core, not core 2 duo)

I am getting around 1.1-1.5% utilization out of my gig network connection. (not sure if the s3 has gig, but it is plugged into a gig switch).

My transfers are almost realtime (which is slow imho), but it does allow me to start a transfer and then watch the show without much waiting around. (only tested on a ~190mb 22 minute xvid)


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Jiffylush said:


> What is your processor usage while transferring to the TiVo?


100%, I am trying to eliminate the wires so I got my self a Tivo wireless adapter(which is coming in today).


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Damn, Still the same thing. Any other suggestions?


----------



## scottwmlewis (Sep 28, 2007)

Enrique said:


> It takes 2 or more hours to transfer 40:00mins of program.


That doesn't sound so bad. I was taking 60hrs to download 60 mins of program.

The fix for me was to go into device manager and change "checksum offload" to disabled for the network card. There are other tweaks there that might help in your case.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

scottwmlewis said:


> That doesn't sound so bad. I was taking 60hrs to download 60 mins of program.
> 
> The fix for me was to go into device manager and change "checksum offload" to disabled for the network card. There are other tweaks there that might help in your case.


I checked in to my device manager, I can't see anything called checksum offload I looked on broadcoms web site and i do see the instructions but i do not see it in the device manager.

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/faq_drivers.php#33

Note about the speed: When I had a different computer it would download a program like Diggnation in about 30 or so mins, i just had to wait 15mins to watch that show with out pauseing , here is the old computer i had.

http://www.amazon.com/Pavilion-Slimline-Desktop-Processor-LightScribe/dp/B000E26HIS

I am thinking about returning this computer and getting that one back.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Could memory(ram) be a factor here?


----------



## kangolo (Sep 14, 2002)

Originally Posted by Jiffylush
What is your processor usage while transferring to the TiVo?



Enrique said:


> 100%, I am trying to eliminate the wires so I got my self a Tivo wireless adapter(which is coming in today).


If your CPU is maxed then it's cpu bound, not i/o (network) bound.
Didn't think the celeron would be that bad - but you don't have a whole lot of RAM - maybe that's causing issues.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Well it looks like my transferring speeds are back to normal, I now can download 50:00mins of shows in 30:00 aka shows up as 5% on my windows desktop manager.

Note: I am now using Pytivo, because that is the only program I could use and get that speed(TDP is still on 1%) Good thing is I am adding 512MB to my computer = 768


----------

